# The Game Awards 2020 - live coverage - Sephiroth joins Smash, new Perfect Dark



## x65943 (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm really curious to know who the new smash character is, despite not playing smash bros for the past few months (and not even trying out steve yet)


----------



## Alexander1970 (Dec 10, 2020)

Really better,Cyberpunk is not nominated...the Game did not deserves todays bad Ju-Ju.....


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Dec 10, 2020)

x65943 said:


> I'm really curious to know who the new smash character is, despite not playing smash bros for the past few months (and not even trying out steve yet)


Yeah, there's just not much singleplayer content in Ultimate. Brawl had the most, and best, singleplayer content in my book; maybe they could bring back its Classic and All-Star Modes? Also Subspace Emissary > World of Light any day.
I just hope the new character isn't trash, like the ARMS girl.

I'd also hate to see the piece of garbage called "Last of Us 2" win any prizes. That game in particular can go die a horrible fiery death. Ghost of Tsushima is a much better game in EVERY conceivable way, with Persona 5 Royal also being a fantastic 2020 release.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 10, 2020)

Just hope it doesn't suck balls like last years "presentation"


----------



## Izual Urashima (Dec 10, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> I'd also hate to see the piece of garbage called "Last of Us 2" win any prizes. That game in particular can go die a horrible fiery death. Ghost of Tsushima is a much better game in EVERY conceivable way, with Persona 5 Royal also being a fantastic 2020 release.



Oh, you haven't seen the news through social networks ? Basically, "the Ghost of Tsushima devs have been co-opted by alt-right nazis promoting their game only to trash on the masterpiece that is TLOU2". Which actually is shameful for all the people who actually loved Ghost of Tsushima for the good game it is, since it basically says they can't like the game they supported without being considered as alt-right nazis.

Oh, wait, social networks. Go figure.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 10, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> I'd also hate to see the piece of garbage called "Last of Us 2" win any prizes. That game in particular can go die a horrible fiery death.



I very, very, VERY highly doubt you have even ever played TLOU2.


----------



## breaktemp (Dec 10, 2020)

So AS-Gunvolt for Smash ? 
Time to bust out the pop-corn !


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 10, 2020)

FFVII Remake best OST of the year. Good.


----------



## Xzi (Dec 10, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Really better,Cyberpunk is not nominated...the Game did not deserves todays bad Ju-Ju.....


It's not eligible for awards for 2020, only 2021 because of the December release.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 10, 2020)

So far I'll take both Sea of Solitude Directors Cut and Shady Part of Me.


----------



## relauby (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm digging this hard-rocking version of Last Surprise. This is great.


----------



## RobXcore (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm calling it, Sora for Smash.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Dec 11, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I very, very, VERY highly doubt you have even ever played TLOU2.


Seen reviews and enough footage of the game; don't need to buy and play a game to know it's been politicised and overhyped.
The original TLoU really should have remained a standalone story; didn't need a sequel that killed Joel or introduced an unlikeable villainous tomboy or a boring final fight or anything.

As for gameplay, it didn't change too much from the original, and it's only open for the first part of the game.

I much prefer Persona 5 Royal and Ghost of Tsushima since they have *actual* interesting characters and stories, along with enjoyable gameplay, and have not been politicised to hell and back. Persona 4 Golden's Steam release was a nice surprise too, and while it's not as fun as P5R, it's still a great 2020 release.


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Dec 11, 2020)

SEPHIROTH? WHAT THE FUCK? WHO EXPECTED THIS?


----------



## Justinde75 (Dec 11, 2020)

WHAT IS HAPPENING 
THEY ARE STARTING OFF WITH THIS


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 11, 2020)

That...is nucking futs


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Dec 11, 2020)

So... FF7R on Switch? Please?


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 11, 2020)

Sephiroth in Smash is actually POG!


----------



## Stealphie (Dec 11, 2020)

Phoenix Wright isn't the DLC character...


----------



## medoli900 (Dec 11, 2020)

Urgh, really? Another FF7 representative?


----------



## ov3rkill (Dec 11, 2020)

Sephiroth got in to Smash, Aerith should've been there first. We need more queen in smash to simp for.


----------



## Stealphie (Dec 11, 2020)

medoli900 said:


> Urgh, really? Another FF7 representative?


if they wanted another FF character they could've used a character from another FF game, but NOPE FF7 again.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2020)

I liked the animation. But that wasn't what I was expecting :/


----------



## Dartz150 (Dec 11, 2020)

medoli900 said:


> Urgh, really? Another FF7 representative?


YEAH I CAN'T BELIEVE TEHRE ARE* 2* ALREADY IS A LOT, NO MORE PLEASE WE NEED MORE FIRE EMBLEM CHARACTERS AS THEY'RE ONLY A FEW.


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Dec 11, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> if they wanted another FF character they could've used a character from another FF game, but NOPE FF7 again.


Should've been Noctis. Would have been an interesting character.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> YEAH I CAN'T BELIEVE TEHRE ARE* 2* ALREADY IS A LOT, NO MORE PLEASE WE NEED MORE FIRE EMBLEM CHARACTERS AS THEY'RE ONLY A FEW.


_Could be worse, could be another Fire Emblem character _


----------



## dogmarch (Dec 11, 2020)

would be fun if there'd be another smash character at the end.... maybe? pls?


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 11, 2020)

Well, that's one TLOU reward.


----------



## RyRyIV (Dec 11, 2020)

Well hey, I was right! Disappointment was indeed confirmed!

Imagine playing a Smash Bros game that isn't overloaded with anime swordfighters.


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Dec 11, 2020)

dogmarch said:


> would be fun if there'd be another smash character at the end.... maybe? pls?


It's possible. Sephiroth is releasing this month, they could tease another character down the road.


----------



## medoli900 (Dec 11, 2020)

Square Enix has so much more to offer than FF7. Knowing that they wasted potential Kingdom Heart, Mario RPG, any other FF, Mana character, SaGa character... is really a let down.


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Dec 11, 2020)

Perfect Dark reboot? That's actually really fucking cool, took them long enough.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



medoli900 said:


> Square Enix has so much more to offer than FF7. Knowing that they wasted potential Kingdom Heart, Mario RPG, any other FF, Mana character, SaGa character... is really a let down.


I doubt Sora will ever happen. Disney is a bitch.


----------



## MikaDubbz (Dec 11, 2020)

I was really on Team No More Sword Fighters in Smash, but then Sephiroth.  Seriously that's a reveal I can absolutely be on board with. Hopefully Square is cooler this time and allows more music along with him. I noticed they stylized him as Smash x Final Fantasy without the VII like Cloud was. I bet we get a bunch of music from various Final Fantasy games this time, though keeping in line with Cloud and Hero, still only limiting the amount of tracks to two songs per game in the franchise.  I imagine this news probably really annoys Sora fans, probably doesn't bode well for Geno either, bet this is where his Mii costume returns with the DLC.

I suppose this really opens up the possibility of someone like Robotnik as a fighter.  Kinda felt like outside of echo fighters, third party franchises would only have one unique fighter.


----------



## medoli900 (Dec 11, 2020)

Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> I doubt Sora will ever happen. Disney is a bitch.


I agree, I wasn't holding out on Sora, but it's still there. Also TWEWY would have been cool, you know, because of the new sequel...


----------



## anhminh (Dec 11, 2020)

> Look at FFVII remake

Why would Nintendo put Sephiroth in Smash? We may never know.


----------



## Dartz150 (Dec 11, 2020)

Wait so basically Back4Blood is Left4Dead 3?


----------



## jesus96 (Dec 11, 2020)

Dude my boi mario got killed again,does sakurai hate him? I mean look at his face lololololol


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2020)

jesus96 said:


> Dude my boi mario got killed again,does sakurai hate him? I mean look at his face lololololol
> 
> View attachment 237562


He... didn't


----------



## medoli900 (Dec 11, 2020)

jesus96 said:


> Dude my boi mario got killed again,does sakurai hate him? I mean look at his face lololololol


Knowing some of the history of Sakurai with Nintendo, yeah, he might as well do.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 11, 2020)

SEPHIROTH????


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> SEPHIROTH????


ye


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 11, 2020)

Ugh, more fora shit


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2020)

NO MAN'S SKY?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 11, 2020)

BRO WHAT


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Dec 11, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> NO MAN'S SKY?


Deserves the award tbh. The game has bounced back, and is good now.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 11, 2020)

This is basically like a live chat lol


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2020)

nintendo celebrating indie games? that's a funny one.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2020)

Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> Deserves the award tbh. The game has bounced back, and is good now.


Wait really?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Wait really?


yup, it's essentially everything that was promised now, if not more


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2020)

Latiodile said:


> yup, it's essentially everything that was promised now, if not more


Omg, I never believed that was possible


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Dec 11, 2020)

... latinx? I thought Latino/Latina people didn't like being referred to in that manner.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 11, 2020)

Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> ... latinx? I thought Latino/Latina people didn't like being referred to in that manner.


They don’t


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2020)

Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> ... latinx? I thought Latino/Latina people didn't like being referred to in that manner.


Didn't know that term even existed. And I'm latino 



Nice, but where is my Persona 5 Royal to Steam World Premiere?


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Dec 11, 2020)

This games graphics look nice and all but why is the screen so damn shaky?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2020)

Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> This games graphics look nice and all but why is the screen so damn shaky?


Same


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 11, 2020)

Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> This games graphics look nice and all but why is the screen so damn shaky?


For that “cinematic” effect


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2020)

TLOU2?! BEST NARRATIVE?!


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Dec 11, 2020)

In the distance, the cries of a million neckbeards can be heard.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 11, 2020)

Get your popcorn, everyone


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 11, 2020)

People are going be mad.


----------



## ut2k4master (Dec 11, 2020)

the salt will be so delicious


----------



## Xzi (Dec 11, 2020)

Well he's no Doomguy, but at least Sephiroth is a big step up from ARMS and Minecraft characters.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 11, 2020)

KingVamp said:


> People are going be mad.


That’s an understatement


----------



## Jackson Ferrell (Dec 11, 2020)

The SJW is strong in TGA this year. Cringey af


----------



## medoli900 (Dec 11, 2020)

Now that I think of it, the reach of new characters in Smash only grows per DLC. I'm calling it: Next character is the protagonist of Ginormo Sword.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2020)

Nice, but when does Keanu Reeves enters?


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 11, 2020)

Tell me why is a pretty good pick ngl


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Dec 11, 2020)

ARK 2? So that's why the game looked like garbage. Couldn't even get the cinematic to have consistent frame rates.


----------



## x65943 (Dec 11, 2020)

Adding Sephiroth is more awesome than anything I could have imagined


----------



## Teletron1 (Dec 11, 2020)

Nintendo was really heart broken not getting FFVII looks like they are enjoying the past now 

but would be nice to get some bigger iconic characters like Lara Croft and Scorpion


----------



## SuperDan (Dec 11, 2020)

No mention of Cyberpunk 2077 I've only started playing it today & it's my favorite game in ages?...  Beautiful in 4k on my pc the stealth is cool.. Gunplay works well.... & the world is huge....   Ah well I'm glad Ghost of T got a mention as I lived that too this year......   & I'm the only one on here that just never cared for Smash Bros at all....  I was always a Street Fighter kid....


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 11, 2020)

Don't really care about the game, but the show might be alright. Going be weird with the character looking like Korra.


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Dec 11, 2020)

SuperDan said:


> No mention of Cyberpunk 2077 I've only started playing it today & it's my favorite game in ages?...  Beautiful in 4k on my pc the stealth is cool.. Gunplay works well.... & the world is huge....   Ah well I'm glad Ghost of T got a mention as I lived that too this year......   & I'm the only one on here that just never cared for Smash Bros at all....  I was always a Street Fighter kid....


If I had to guess, I would assume that Keanu will announce upcoming DLC for the game. The game is hard to put down, though, despite all of the bugs and poor optimization.


----------



## leon315 (Dec 11, 2020)

Best Multiplayer game 2020

-*Among us
*
What a Bloody joke.


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Dec 11, 2020)

Sephiroth is, as he ever was, the most frightening looking fighting game character I've ever seen. At higher difficulty levels he was an absolute ball-buster to face in Dissidia's story modes, and it doesn't look like he's letting up in Smash. What I wonder, is, will his Kingdom Hearts outfit be an alternate costume as Cloud's Advent Children design has been?


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 11, 2020)

I was really hoping the next character to be added would have been a C&D letter from Nintendo


----------



## ut2k4master (Dec 11, 2020)

the ghosts and goblins game looked kinda bad but im really interested in capcom arcade stadium


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 11, 2020)

Lol, Xbox getting Flight Simulator


----------



## SuperDan (Dec 11, 2020)

Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> If I had to guess, I would assume that Keanu will announce upcoming DLC for the game. The game is hard to put down, though, despite all of the bugs and poor optimization.


I think I'm the lucky one ( so far) no bugs nor crashes or anything yet about 10 hours in...   I'm hooked too I wish I didn't have to work tomorrow lool...  I'm glad you can start a new game too with a new profile..   So I can switch up characters ect... I do like the stealthy parts.. Really reminds me of Thief...


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Dec 11, 2020)

SuperDan said:


> I think I'm the lucky one ( so far) no bugs nor crashes or anything yet about 10 hours in...   I'm hooked too I wish I didn't have to work tomorrow lool...  I'm glad you can start a new game too with a new profile..   So I can switch up characters ect... I do like the stealthy parts.. Really reminds me of Thief...


Same. Optimization is trash for me, but I've only gotten 1 crash, and no soft locks. Stealth feels a little clunky for me, but the gunplay is really fun.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

"Friends Pass" sounds like a cool concept. I hope more games implement it.


----------



## osaka35 (Dec 11, 2020)

but...fall guys is so bad. That's like a jackbox game winning. sure it's fun, but it's just so basic. A game that relies on luck that much tends to turn me off.

ff7 as best rpg? i mean..i guess.


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Dec 11, 2020)

osaka35 said:


> but...fall guys is so bad. That's like a jackbox game winning. sure it's fun, but it's just so basic. A game that relies on luck that much tends to turn me off.
> 
> ff7 as best rpg? i mean..i guess.



Now, see, I'm not too sure about that. Fall Guys appeals to me immensely, 'cause I'm still a big fan of Takeshi's Castle and Most Xtreme Elimination Challenge, and a game that's essentially a playable version of that concept? I guess I'm just the sucker they're looking for. I can thusly understand where a lot of the votes are coming from for it.


----------



## relauby (Dec 11, 2020)

Chary said:


> The necronomicon is a focus in this horror game with werewolves, knights, and chainsaws, in Evil Dead, coming 2021.



CHARY THOSE WEREN'T WEREWOLVES THEY WERE DEADITES AND THAT WASN'T JUST ANY KNIGHT IT WAS KING ARTHUR AND HE ACTUALLY LOOKED LIKE HE DID IN ARMY OF DARKNESS OH MY GOSH I'M SO EXCITED


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Dec 11, 2020)

Sephiroth, yawn, lame and boring, bah
Just another FF7 remake ad, much like Cloud before him


----------



## Xzi (Dec 11, 2020)

Lol Turtle Rock isn't even trying to hide the fact that they're just making Left4Dead 3 by a different name.  I'm on board though...last time they tried to depart from that formula it didn't work out well at all for anybody.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2020)

Nobody is going to talk about the Ghost and Goblins remake?


----------



## Worldblender (Dec 11, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Nobody is going to talk about the Ghost and Goblins remake?


Well, I want to know what platforms it will release on. If it's releasing on PC/Steam, I'm in. If it's not going to release on PCs but only on consoles, I'll be disappointed.


----------



## MajinCubyan (Dec 11, 2020)

Evil Dead has piqued my interest. Looks groovy.


----------



## RobXcore (Dec 11, 2020)

leon315 said:


> Best Multiplayer game 2020
> 
> -*Among us
> *
> What a Bloody joke.



They are totally confusing GROSSING/POPULAR with GOOD. What a disaster.


----------



## Lazyboss (Dec 11, 2020)

DarkCoffe64 said:


> Sephiroth, yawn, lame and boring, bah
> Just another FF7 remake ad, much like Cloud before him


You are right, Sephiroth and Cloud are not meant for kids.


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Dec 11, 2020)

Skyrim.

Man, this game will never die.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2020)

"Among Us, coming soon to PC"
Eh, chief, I have news for you.....


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 11, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> "Among Us, coming soon to PC"
> Eh, chief, I have news for you.....


They meant pc gamepass


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> They meant pc gamepass


I know, I was making a lame joke


----------



## Justinde75 (Dec 11, 2020)

Oh nice Yakuza remaster collection for game pass!!!


----------



## guisadop (Dec 11, 2020)

yakuza is coming to steam, too.

nice to have more options available, but I prefer to play on playstation


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2020)

Cool, _but where is Persona 5 Royale?_


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Dec 11, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Cool, _but where is Persona 5 Royale?_


Cool, _but where is my RDR1 remake for PC_.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2020)

AHHHHHHHHHHH, STOP WITH TLOU2!!!


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 11, 2020)

number 5: sepperiouth


----------



## Jayro (Dec 11, 2020)

Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> So... FF7R on Switch? Please?


As if we ever get the good remakes on switch. We can't even get the epic RE:2 and 3 remakes, despite other games with more intense graphical demands being ported to the switch.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And I see Doom Eternal got completely shafted this year.


----------



## RichardTheKing (Dec 11, 2020)

> Best Action Adventure goes to The Last of Us Part II.


FUUUUUUUUUUUUU 

An age-restricted video; fan-freaking-tastic, Google. Great job, you pieces of trash.



> along with Quantic Dream as the publisher


Quantic Dream...isn't David "emotions" Cage, or something, their boss? Eurgh. 



> Best Performance: Laura Bailey for TLOU2.
> 
> The Initiative is working on a new Perfect Dark game.


Again, FUUUUUUUUUUUU
Also, no thanks. Don't need another one of those.



> Best Narrative: The Last of Us Part II
> Best Audio: The Last of Us Part II


That's just bullshit, right there. A flat-out lie.


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 11, 2020)

The salt is real.


----------



## SuperDan (Dec 11, 2020)

Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> Same. Optimization is trash for me, but I've only gotten 1 crash, and no soft locks. Stealth feels a little clunky for me, but the gunplay is really fun.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> "Friends Pass" sounds like a cool concept. I hope more games implement it.


What's friends pass?  I got my game from a torrent so I might not have that?   Also does the bought game have online multiplayer & is it any good I've not seen or heard anything about it yet....  I always eventually buy the games that are simply worth the $$$...  For multiplayer online...  I used to love gta5 online...   Way back when... This might even be better? As gta5 just got boring after a long while for me at least


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2020)

WHAT?! MASS EFFECT?!


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Dec 11, 2020)

Justinde75 said:


> Oh nice Yakuza remaster collection for game pass!!!





guisadop said:


> yakuza is coming to steam, too.
> 
> nice to have more options available, but I prefer to play on playstation


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 11, 2020)

Tlou2 won goty get the popcorn


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2020)

,,,
Does somebody has a gun... I want to try evocating my persona right now..


----------



## SANIC (Dec 11, 2020)

Everythings gonna go down but its clear that the winner had a lot of things it didnt deserve lol


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 11, 2020)

TLOU2 is GOTY. Called it. I win the Tempcast bet. @AlanJohn and @relauby each owe me a PS5. Keep them honest.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 11, 2020)

Tbh I don’t like tlou2 that much I just wanna see the salt


----------



## Araeden (Dec 11, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Tlou2 won goty get the popcorn



Posting so I get notified of the salt.

Also had fun chatting in the twitch stream.


----------



## leon315 (Dec 11, 2020)

The GOTY awards is fucking RIGGED and SCRIPTED!!!!

Can't believe the *politically correct and bunch of FEMINAZI* WON the GOTY!!!!!!


----------



## Justinde75 (Dec 11, 2020)

Pretty bad show all in all. Lots of shooters and not alot of crazy things. The only things I liked were sephiroth in smash, ghouls'n'ghosts and yakuza on game pass. Maybe its just my taste.

Also all of the ads were very annoying and it felt more like an advertisement than a celebration of gaming.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 11, 2020)

leon315 said:


> The GOTY awards is fucking RIGGED and SCRIPTED!!!!
> 
> Can't believe the *politically correct and bunch of FEMINAZI* WON the awards as GOTY!!!!!!


Ahh, that’s the stuff


----------



## Dartz150 (Dec 11, 2020)

Justinde75 said:


> Pretty bad show all in all. Lots of shooters and not alot of crazy things. The only things I liked were sephiroth in smash, ghouls'n'ghosts and yakuza on game pass. Maybe its just my taste.



Let's not forget that there were a lot of mobas as well.


----------



## Justinde75 (Dec 11, 2020)

Dartz150 said:


> Let's not forget that there were a lot of mobas as well.


Warframe was shown multiple times


----------



## KingVamp (Dec 11, 2020)

Not going to lie didn't play, but from what I heard, they should have at least not won best narrative.


----------



## Seliph (Dec 11, 2020)

THE LAST OF US 2 WON SO MANY AWARDS AND GOTY HAHAHAHAHAHA

This is better than I hoped

Was really hoping to see new stuff for Elden Ring and Silksong... oh well. At least the new Annapurna game looks nice and Sephiroth is pretty cool too.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 11, 2020)

Seliph said:


> THE LAST OF US 2 WON SO MANY AWARDS AND GOTY HAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> This is better than I hoped


Can’t wait for thequatering to make 15 billion vids on how the game awards were “rigged” and are “sjw garbage”


----------



## Dartz150 (Dec 11, 2020)

So no big surprise as always, let's keep the Game Awards as a big advertisement event and then go on, you can still enjoy your favorite games, awarded or not it doesn't matter...


----------



## Justinde75 (Dec 11, 2020)

I personally dont agree with the rewards Last of Us 2 got and many of the other games didn't get nearly as much love as they deserve. Ghost of Tsushima should have won in my opinion. Game Awards are very overrated anyways since most people playing games don't even care about it. Hell I only watch it for the reveals.


----------



## Seliph (Dec 11, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Can’t wait for thequatering to make 15 billion vids on how the game awards were “rigged” and are “sjw garbage”


I'm just blown away this is literally Billie Eilish winning the grammys all over again


----------



## Nerdtendo (Dec 11, 2020)

Kinda lame but it always is. I never played the last of us because it seems kinda generic but good for it I guess.


----------



## Issac (Dec 11, 2020)

I was interested in the smash reveal. The rest was pretty meh.
Cool with a new Perfect Dark, I was really stoked when I saw the dD data Dyne logo on a roof.  not gonna play it though, most likely, since I'm no xbox dude.

Interested in the capcom arcade thing... But that's it.

Was fun to watch the stream with ya guys!


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 11, 2020)

Issac said:


> I was interested in the smash reveal. The rest was pretty meh.
> Cool with a new Perfect Dark, I was really stoked when I saw the dD data Dyne logo on a roof.  not gonna play it though, most likely, since I'm no xbox dude.
> 
> Interested in the capcom arcade thing... But that's it.
> ...


Yeah, that was a fun stream


----------



## CeeDee (Dec 11, 2020)

Oh nooooooo the game people are pissy about won


----------



## ov3rkill (Dec 11, 2020)

Do you guys agree with The Last of Us 2 as the game of the year? I personally thought Ghost of Tsushima would win this year. Even if I haven't played those games, my bet goes to Ghost of Tsushima, same with God of War before.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 11, 2020)

How much time do we have before this dissolves into “gay people are scary”


----------



## Justinde75 (Dec 11, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> How much time do we have before this dissolves into “gay people are scary”


There are many many reasons why 2 isnt nearly on the same level as the first


----------



## Chary (Dec 11, 2020)

It started out so strong and then kind of dissolved. There were a fair few interesting reveals, but The Game Awards proves that they can name drop all the celebs they want, but it still feels like a bootleg awards show at the end of the day.


----------



## Ericzander (Dec 11, 2020)

ov3rkill said:


> Do you guys agree with The Last of Us 2 as the game of the year? I personally thought Ghost of Tsushima would win this year. Even if I haven't played those games, my bet goes to Ghost of Tsushima, same with God of War before.


The Last of Us part 2 was designed in a way to win awards. That's why I always thought that it was going to be the one that won. The stuff that it did that pissed off a lot of gamers (some warranted and some certainly not even remotely warranted) is the stuff that award shows love.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 11, 2020)

That was honestly a pretty lame show


----------



## Jackson Ferrell (Dec 11, 2020)

If the GOTY was voted by normal people TLOU2 wouldn't have won. I knew it was going to win, not because of the game but because of the critics. They're predictable, this happens every time .


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Dec 11, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> That was honestly a pretty lame show


Better than last year's tho


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 11, 2020)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> Better than last year's tho


That’s not that hard to do


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 11, 2020)

About as mediocre as expected honestly.

It's kinda funny, even the Game Awards seem to understand no one cares about their awards. They just rifled them off between reveals and ads. Didn't even have time to discuss really because they happened so fast.

Thanks for the peeps who joined us live, was fun to shit talk this terrible show with some people.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 11, 2020)

I was really hoping Animal Crossing would have gotten Game of the Year. Now people are going to be salty about something that is less fun to watch them be salty about.


----------



## mangaTom (Dec 11, 2020)

The game awards was underwhelming. Not because TLoU2 won but the announcements were rather lackluster. I mean who watches the show for the awards anyways? lol


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 11, 2020)

Hells Malice said:


> About as mediocre as expected honestly.
> 
> It's kinda funny, even the Game Awards seem to understand no one cares about their awards. They just rifled them off between reveals and ads. Didn't even have time to discuss really because they happened so fast.
> 
> Thanks for the peeps who joined us live, was fun to shit talk this terrible show with some people.


Tbh you guys made the show actually fun to watch


----------



## RyRyIV (Dec 11, 2020)

Ericzander said:


> The Last of Us part 2 was designed in a way to win awards. That's why I always thought that it was going to be the one that won. The stuff that it did that pissed off a lot of gamers (some warranted and some certainly not even remotely warranted) is the stuff that award shows love.


This. TLOU2 is the video game equivalent of the Oscar bait movies. Designed to appeal to the awards folks.


----------



## supergamer368 (Dec 11, 2020)

I am absolutely down for Sephiroth being the DLC, but jesus christ last of us 2 did not deserve to win EVERY SINGLE AWARD it was nominated for. i wish each game could only be nominated for one award so we could get more representation of all of the games that came out.


----------



## orangy57 (Dec 11, 2020)

I called that TLoU2 would win GoTY in the last thread and I'm still super disappointed. I'm convinced that the Game Awards is rigged by the journalists or something, it does not deserve half of those awards, and the game isn't acclaimed at all by regular people. It's a shame to see that Doom Eternal lost on the game's 25th anniversary too.


----------



## Leen (Dec 11, 2020)

the problem is this is going to show in the long run how meaningless the awards are if the critics are the only one really deciding game of the year (or any of them for that matter) and I thing that going to hurt reviewers in the long run


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 11, 2020)

TLOU2 won. Bravo. *clap* *clap* *clap* wow, no one saw that coming.

Sorry, but the genre nor setting interests me, and never will. I don't give a fuck about Naughty Dog or its games.


----------



## Agusto101 (Dec 11, 2020)

a lot of meaningless announcements but at least is the best game awards event of all there have been, so nice i guess.


----------



## Anxiety_timmy (Dec 11, 2020)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> ,,,
> Does somebody has a gun... I want to try evocating my persona right now..


Mate can i join?


----------



## wartutor (Dec 11, 2020)

How the fuck did Animal Crossing: New Horizons get best family game. Gone are the days where families actually sit in the same room with a controller and played a fucking game together. And pretty sad best rpg is final fantasy 7 a fuckin remake of a 20 year old game and not even half of a fucking game just a hand holding steaming pile of shit.


----------



## the_randomizer (Dec 11, 2020)

wartutor said:


> How the fuck did Animal Crossing: New Horizons get best family game. Gone are the days where families actually sit in the same room with a controller and played a fucking game together. And pretty sad best rpg is final fantasy 7 a fuckin remake of a 20 year old game and not even half of a fucking game just a hand holding steaming pile of shit.



Think you need to lay off the bath salts for a while, calm down.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 11, 2020)

To be honest, not a bad presentation. Sephiroth for Smash is awesome even though I'm too poor for a Switch right now so it's just teasing me. Though on that note, a bit of life advice; find someone as excited to be with you as Maximillion Dood is that Sephy's in Smash. His face, man. Priceless.

Aside from that it was decent enough. Elite Dangerous getting more, new Perfect Dark, that appears to be Liara in the Mass Effect teaser. More Dragon Age is always welcome as long as EA keeps their stanky corporate dongs out of those two franchises of course. Disco Elysium finally coming to PS4. Some good looking indies and whatnot. Not a bad show. I've certainly seen worse.

As for the awards, personally I think that while TLOU2 was decent enough, it's made me cynical as I don't believe it won based on the merits of the game so much as how it toes the right political lines with its gender activist stuff. I'd have given it to Ghost Of Tsushima, FF7R at a push. To be honest I'm tired of all the politics in video games these days. I just wanna have fun, experience a rich world and decent story, shoot some guys in the face. I don't need to be reminded of the real world I'm trying to avoid. In that respect TLOU2 is an awful video game as it defeats the entire purpose of playing a video game to begin with.


----------



## banjo2 (Dec 11, 2020)

guys i called it a game won @mods give xp


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 11, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> guys i called it a game won @mods give xp


Ay no, I called among us and tlou2, I deserve the xp


----------



## DerpDingus (Dec 11, 2020)

It wasn't anything other than what most expected which was mostly a SJW circle jerk and ADs.  I think those who are a gaming fan will see past all this nonsense and not give it much merit.


----------



## Deathbot64 (Dec 11, 2020)

Did the switch versions of overcooked get the swedish chief update?


----------



## Xzi (Dec 11, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> That was honestly a pretty lame show


It always is.  Glad I just watched the trailers and reveals on a delay instead of wasting my time with the whole show.


----------



## Pipistrele (Dec 11, 2020)

So, in conclusion:

Half the nominations (including GOTY) are swiped by mildly decent game that happened to have the largest marketing campaign of all competition, to nobody's surprise;
Best Action Game is played between several acclaimed skill-based arcades, is given to a dialogue focused roguelite instead;
Best Family Game is awarded to a release that's still notoriously restricts multiple family members from playing the game properly
Best Mobile Game 2020 is a title that's neither mobile-focused nor 2020.
The overall experience is kinda shrug-inducing. Yakuza remasters are cool though, so I can live with that.


----------



## BLsquared (Dec 11, 2020)

Welp. Was hoping for Terra if we got another Squeenix character. Guess I'll have to wait and see for another Mega Man character.


----------



## ov3rkill (Dec 11, 2020)

My centiments are exactly the same with most gamers who watched the livestream, that TLoU 2 didn't deserve the GOTY award. Even though I haven't played it, there are just better games suited for the GOTY especially from the perpective of gamers. It all makes sense though if most of the judges and votes came from journalists and not the gamers themselves. The game itself was an exclusive to playstation and yet all other games are multi-platform, unlike God of War in 2018 where it was also exclusive yet everyone can all agree. Because everyone should judge a game from all aspects like gameplay, story, sound and music, content, character development, etc. I don't even think TLOU 2 should win or get nominated in all the categories, but oh well what's done is done. I'm guessing they just want to appeal and market to certain individuals and companies and not the gamers.

I'm guessing it's just a controversial game or something, does it make it relevant in our society? I think gamers even are intelligent enough to know the difference of a shallow game or not. Anyway, I just watched it for the announcement of upcoming games, was disappointed though as they weren't that interesting.

Here I was thinking 2020 couldn't get any worse, then here we are in the gaming community with these issues and drama.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Dec 11, 2020)

well well well looks like humanity has a brain after all for not picking doom!


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2020)

To be fair, if the normal definition of Family is an adult couple with at least one child then yes, Animal Crossing definitely deserves an Award for keeping them together and happy during this 2020 Pandemic by keeping said child entertained in-between daily life.

That said, the Award-giver also plays part in accepting their accolades, so even if Animal Crossing didn't win, this platform wouldn't have changed my mind nor view of this gem.

I subscribed to their YouTube a few months back, similarly thinking they'd be a platform to see the up-and-coming releases; now with COVID-19 changing every presentation format that requires people attending, seems the Gaming Console Channels that I follow already do a great job of promoting releases by themselves.


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 11, 2020)

this was to promote FF7 remake next releases for sure, i know alot of people like sephiroth so im okay, and i love having villains in smash tbh, compared to heroes they are very few.


----------



## Delerious (Dec 11, 2020)

The game awards just feels more and more like pop culture. Our little corner feels less and less like our own every year.



leon315 said:


> The GOTY awards is fucking RIGGED and SCRIPTED!!!!
> 
> Can't believe the *politically correct and bunch of FEMINAZI* WON the GOTY!!!!!!



Oh, calm down and stop playing into the culture war bullshit. I (and probably most people) don't care for wokism and cringe pandering either, but I think you're reacting a little too strongly to it. From what I understand, the game does have its good elements. Certainly not as great as Ghosts of Tsushima or Hades imo, but the game awards is just a popularity contest among big time reviewers for the most part these days anyway. Enjoy games the way you want to and move on.


----------



## Bedel (Dec 11, 2020)

Was a nice presentation. You may like or not like some games, but I think it's okay as it is. Ac definitely didn't deserved the Goty, and as far as I like Hades I don't think it can compete with others. I'd rather prefer the main prize for FFVIIR (a really really good game and not actually a remake, you should play it), but I think the actual winner is not a bad choice at all.


----------



## lordelan (Dec 11, 2020)

Another sword fighter. Yay. -.-
Just gimme Rayman already!


----------



## 64bitmodels (Dec 11, 2020)

Sephiroth in Smash would be nice if they weren't constantly trying to kill it.


----------



## atoxique (Dec 11, 2020)

While I don't think it deserved game of the year, I really don't get the problem most gamers have with TLOU2. I went into it knowing that it was hated for having "SJW content" and "woke pandering" in it ... but in my playthrough of it, I never actually found any of this supposed "woke pandering" or "SJW content". If you don't like the plot because <spoiler>Joel dies</spoiler>, you can just say that instead of screaming all this bullshit about the game being "woke" or whatever, because if Naughty Dog were actually trying to appeal to tRigGurD liBtArD SjWz they've done a shit job. There are plenty of things in the game that can be labelled as being politcally incorrect lol.

I liked the new gameplay mechanics and the graphics were quite impressive to me considering it runs on hardware that's basically a lower-mid range laptop from 2012 (that's an exaggeration, PlayStation fanboys, put your keyboards down) - though the story has quite a bit of elements that deserve criticism, and a few that seemed kind of random especially in the latter half of the game. But really, overall, the game really isn't that bad, but it's not really GoTY material either, except maybe for its graphics and the gameplay mechanics themselves.


----------



## Payne (Dec 11, 2020)

The only award I think tlou2 deserved was one for acceptability and sound. Making games accessible for disabled gamers is something that needs to be done more.


----------



## Wavy (Dec 11, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> well well well looks like humanity has a brain after all for not picking doom!


Do you not like Eternal?


----------



## VartioArtel (Dec 11, 2020)

atoxique said:


> While I don't think it deserved game of the year, I really don't get the problem most gamers have with TLOU2. I went into it knowing that it was hated for having "SJW content" and "woke pandering" in it ... but in my playthrough of it, I never actually found any of this supposed "woke pandering" or "SJW content". If you don't like the plot because <spoiler>Joel dies</spoiler>, you can just say that instead of screaming all this bullshit about the game being "woke" or whatever, because if Naughty Dog were actually trying to appeal to tRigGurD liBtArD SjWz they've done a shit job. There are plenty of things in the game that can be labelled as being politcally incorrect lol.
> 
> I liked the new gameplay mechanics and the graphics were quite impressive to me considering it runs on hardware that's basically a lower-mid range laptop from 2012 (that's an exaggeration, PlayStation fanboys, put your keyboards down) - though the story has quite a bit of elements that deserve criticism, and a few that seemed kind of random especially in the latter half of the game. But really, overall, the game really isn't that bad, but it's not really GoTY material either, except maybe for its graphics and the gameplay mechanics themselves.




Here's everything I understand:

A: Joel acted a complete idiot considering how he reacted during the events of the first game, letting his guard down (downplaying the man's capability to upplay what many consider a 'feminist' is capability to hunt down and kill him). This is part 1 of the 'SJW content'

B: Abby is seemingly a transgender, or lesbian, I don't really get it and far as I'm aware there's not really much coverage on it. The female lead is also a lesbian (Supposedly there are clues to this in TLOU1). Basically put, there are no heterosexual couplings amongst major characters that *I* have heard of.

C: Abby's whole physical existence. Claims are that level of toning on a woman would require more than simple weights or whatever else, but a number of people who work out (and others who do could attest better to this) claim her fitness/musculature is impossible in the post-apocalyptic world that TLOU/2 take place in. Basically put, she doesn't even fit in the world on a physical design level.

D: Ellie is punished for wanting to come to terms with PTSD, because her girlfriend/wife (whatever the Dina character counted as) is suddenly gone from "survivor" who understands that in that world they do what they have to to overcome their PTSD, to an unempathetic woman for the sake of punishing Ellie. 

D: Abby comes out of the situation alive, and that angers many players as it is. The woman commits murder and even in the end doesn't seem to show guilt but only care about protecting those close to her, going so far as to cripple one of Ellie's hands. (Mind you, haven't played, I'm going over what I have seen of the game, and heard from others).


*Now here's my view on the situation in general using a Vice article and the Fandom of the key points:*

Generally put, to the players who openly dislike TLOU2, the game, for lack of a better term, 'shits on' the characters and legacy from TLOU1, including the concept of Hope Ellie was meant to represent, leaving her with nothing, and to paraphrase one of my favorite game series: "Despair as Black as Ink". 

It kills the main protag of the prior game by degrading him from a man who knew he was living in a very dark world and was always on the defense, in order to raise up a female character (hence giving the illusion as it is of feminism, if it wasn't intentional). And we know Joel was capable of taking on larger groups of far better trained individuals although that was years prior). 

Basically put, regardless of whether you view Abby as a 'feminist' character, the fact is that they downplayed Joel hard. He was a patrolman in Jackson, meaning his guard would still remain up in case of extremist groups. Yet he dropped it around Abby, someone not even from the area. I agree in them betraying Joel's character.

So by the end of the game, here we got a woman who never has to really accept the consequences of her actions beyond losing friends she was already having problems with BECAUSE of her murder of Joel. Not only that, but based on a simple statement, she's clearing thinking her and her friends are above punishment for their murder of Joel. And quoting this VICE article, even chides Ellie for her vengeance. That statement? “We let you both live. And you _wasted it_.” This statement over the whole thing yet again a lack of guilt in the least. She was willing to kill a pregnant woman were her only friend not involved in the murder there to cut her off. *I won't go into the fact they had a full blown sex scene with her, and the hypocrisy of the whole censorship on Sony's consoles*.

So what's my view on Abby? She's a shoehorned in character. They had to add parts of the game that occur with TLOU1 in order to make her feel natural. They try their damnedest to make us feel sympathy for her. "She killed the man who killed her father and mother and their whole group/clique/clan/etc (I don't really get this). She has a reason to, that makes it fine, right?"

But we never see her come to grips that what she did is worthy of the same vengeance from Ellie, that she feels entitled to upon Joel. We never see her get any come-uppance beyond her friends who try to tell her what she did was f'ed up die, making her feel more entitled that she shouldn't have been punished and Ellie and her pregnant friend SHOULD be murdered because it's not getting her way. This is a horrible mentality to push out. She effectively only goes through enough character development, if you could call it that, to want to look good for her adoptive 'son'. So she's a stale character too once we get to the main story.

Now let's go back to Ellie. A scene after she barely lets Ellie and Dina live, we get where things get even dumber. A character who's been through this apocalyptic world, Ellie's 'wife' for lack of a better word, or girlfriend, is threatening to leave because Ellie wants to leave to handle her PTSD and has a need to confront the situation. Mind you, going again on a Vice article on the subject - Dina has been through things as bad, maybe worse, than Ellie, and somehow is unsympathetic to the woman she loves needing to cope with her PTSD her way. This is the woman who, earlier in the game, knew Ellie was entering PTSD and chose to follow her to help her on her quest to kill Abby's crew. So wait, she went from someone who's survived possible murder before Abby considering ~9-11 years fighting monsters, and it only takes *Abby* nearly killing her makes her scared shitless to not want Ellie to go out and solve her problems?

Basically a whole scene with this Dina character, fresh to this game, seems out of character for the sake of taking Ellie down further the well of despair. Someone who sympathized enough to aide her on her quest, knew the suffering she was going through over her father-figure being murdered in front of her, and yet chose to threaten Ellie with 'bed or breakup' and other insensitive lines that again, feel REALLY out of place for someone who's been through similar situations with Ellie.

Then we return to Abby. Ellie is winning and suddenly an imagination of Joel being happy is enough to make her back off, lose two of her fingers (crippling her ability to play her piano), and Abby to waltz off despite as she stated before having every reason to kill Ellie and Ellie coming after her *again*.

Basically put, more characters acting out of character.

And the real kicker? Then we learn Ellie DID have her chance to reconcile with Joel over his actions in the TLOU. And the irony? Well I'll link the Vice article here and quote it:

https://www.vice.com/en/article/jgxjxx/problems-with-last-of-us-part-2-ending

"Which means, from the start of this game, Ellie not only knew why a bunch of assassins had shown up to kill Joel, but she _also_ knew that Joel _had it coming_. She knew that Joel’s death, while awful and painful to witness, was something approaching justice… and yet she led all her friends to assist her in a mass reprisal-killing. [...]"

Up until the very end we think Ellie's in-character, that this was meant to be a thing of justice. But really, the whole thing double flops (which is a hilarious rarity). She's not only doing revenge on something joel deserved justice for as Abby claimed and knew he deserved, but she's effectively doing the same Abby did.

So even Ellie's acting out of character. The whole point of the story is to make Ellie, the character who was hopeful and positive and put the world over herself and even Joel, hated that Joel murdered the fireflies to save her, now was effectively doing what she was against on multiple levels. The whole game is OOC for the sake is producing a game, where everyone acts against who they're established as because of small tidbits that suddenly reform their whole personalities (Abby and Ellie see visions of their papas which redeem them from their attempted murdersprees. Dina suddenly becomes this controlling and terrified woman only after Abby stabs her).

==================
*TL;Dr*

So while I don't *entirely* agree that the game's about feminism/wokeism (see 3rd paragraph), there's effectively a few things that build up to imply that to some. Aby, a hulking musclewoman (aka "Non-Feminine forms are the new norm", which is bordering on Woke depending on who you ask), is built up as a hypercompetent person (killing), who is then built up more as someone who is then above reproach and karma/punishment for her actions simply because both her and her victim's 'daughter' had freaking Epiphanies over their papas smiling, while crippling the more feminine character (Ellie). 

On top of this: All the females seem to be lesbian, or bordering on transgendering towards male. Nearly every male character dies (or is a transgender) - with Joel, Manny, and Jesse dying. Lev being a transgender, and Tommy being the only born-male to survive (albeit with serious injuries).

There is an argument mentioned on the Wiki page (which I used to check the cast) that Lev is a character made transgender for the sake of being transgender, and is possibly the main source of potential 'woke' problems( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_The_Last_of_Us_Part_II_characters ).

*TL;DR's TL;Dr:*
So yeah, beyond Lev being a near definite woke point (being Transgender for the sake of it when that wasn't their original design), it's really just a VERY poorly written game when you break down everything, feeling like it required a LOT of tacking things onto TLOU (which you shouldn't need to do with a 'part 2' if you really had the ideas in mind). Whether you view Aby as a point of 'woke' pushing is up to you considering some could view it as they keep making Aby out as a relatively untouchable saintess while Ellie could lose everything and even her hobbies.


----------



## Lv44ES_Burner (Dec 11, 2020)

Wavy said:


> Do you not like Eternal?


Why would ANYONE not like Eternal? Shit's fucking cash money. I just got the Switch version the other day, and it's a damn sight of a better port than the DOOM 2016 port; Panic Button stepped up their game on this one.


----------



## Wavy (Dec 11, 2020)

Lv44ES_Burner said:


> Why would ANYONE not like Eternal? Shit's fucking cash money. I just got the Switch version the other day, and it's a damn sight of a better port than the DOOM 2016 port; Panic Button stepped up their game on this one.


I know right? I haven't played Eternal as of yet (as I'm getting a gaming laptop very soon) and I've only played Doom 2016 on the Switch but Eternal look so fun.


----------



## relauby (Dec 11, 2020)

Payne said:


> The only award I think tlou2 deserved was one for acceptability and sound.



Bro based on some of the reactions in this thread they did a pretty bad job of making TLoU 2 acceptable to most people.


----------



## Bedel (Dec 11, 2020)

VartioArtel said:


> B: Abby is seemingly a transgender, or lesbian, I don't really get it and far as I'm aware there's not really much coverage on it. The female lead is also a lesbian (Supposedly there are clues to this in TLOU1). Basically put, there are no heterosexual couplings amongst major characters that *I* have heard of.


Dude there are no "clues" about her being lesbian. She does kiss her childhood friend the game lmao. Did you expected more, or do people need it to be spell out loud? I mean yeah she could be bi, but not that it makes any change in the actual story...

And well, there's no need for heterosexual couples in the game. I mean, just as there's no need for homosexual couples in every game. Both are normal out there as they are, so...


----------



## 1B51004 (Dec 11, 2020)

My personal take... Eh.
While I don't like TLOU2, good for them for winning. Kinda wish it was Hades, but either way GG
Two things kind of confused me though.
1. How did TLOU2 get two nominations for Best VA while other games got one?
2. How did TLOU2 get Best Sound Design over Doom: Eternal?
Not mad or upset, just genuinely confused
Edit: forgot about the vaping ad until now. Why? It just seems out of place in a gaming awards show.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 11, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Seen reviews and enough footage of the game; don't need to buy and play a game to know it's been politicised and overhyped.
> The original TLoU really should have remained a standalone story; didn't need a sequel that killed Joel or introduced an unlikeable villainous tomboy or a boring final fight or anything.
> 
> As for gameplay, it didn't change too much from the original, and it's only open for the first part of the game.
> ...



Okayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy buddy. "A game I have never played even 1 minute of in my life has uninteresting characters and unenjoyable gameplay because I jumped on the hatewagon about it. But you're right, I've never played it at all. I also like to complain about politics in games, yet I REALLY love Persona, a game chock full of politics. I also really love Ghost of Tsushima. The pretty looking but incredibly boring paint-by-numbers open world snoozefest, with some of the most dull characters in modern gaming." 

You just proved to me and everyone else that your opinion on TLOU2 has zero merit whatsoever. Thanks!


----------



## Payne (Dec 11, 2020)

relauby said:


> Bro based on some of the reactions in this thread they did a pretty bad job of making TLoU 2 acceptable to most people.



I think it's actually acceptable for bigger masses, but for the fans of first ones (myself included) this was not a worthy sequel at all, tho It's pretty good game as standalone.

Writers were free to do whatever they wanted to with their game and story, but that does not  give them right to flat out missadvertise and lie to people, many of us were rightfully discouraged to see Joel go out so early (AND like that), as trailers revealed him being with Ellie on her path of vengeance, in more than one scene.

Also, this part I'm about to say may just be me, but I REALLY hope that this game wont give birth to trend in game devs that focus more on money / fame / recognition / awards rather than actual players that play their stuff, as I think It's a good example of getting away with screwing over fanbase by being "politically correct". Gaming community appeals to me precisely because its free from those kind of trends and politics going on in general media, It's a timeout from all those bullshit. 
Again, this last part is just my personal opinion.


----------



## ut2k4master (Dec 11, 2020)

Payne said:


> I think it's actually acceptable for bigger masses, but for the fans of first ones (myself included) this was not a worthy sequel at all, tho It's pretty good game as standalone.
> 
> Writers were free to do whatever they wanted to with their game and story, but that does not give them right to flat out missadvertise and lie to people, many of us were rightfully discouraged to see Joel go out so early (AND like that), as trailers revealed him being with Ellie on her path of vengeance, in more than one scene.
> 
> ...


completely disagree. the game worked as fantastic as it did because of tlou1.
the trailers were cut that way to avoid spoilers. you accusing them of "lying" is just malicious intent.
the game is far from "politically correct" and most video games are in fact "political", you haters are just mad because its "politics" you disagree with. 
the game is liked by most gamers, you haters in your echo chamber are just a small minority


----------



## Payne (Dec 11, 2020)

ut2k4master said:


> the trailers were cut that way to avoid spoilers. you accusing them of "lying" is just malicious intent.



I don't think that this is malicious at all, I really wanted to like this game like you, but that was not "Avoiding" spoilers at all, Scenes from flashback were re-made to make it look like it was in "present", hell, Joel was put in place where Jessie was, but was NEVER actually meant to be there. if this is not lie, I don't know what is lol




ut2k4master said:


> most video games are in fact "political"



That's absolute bullshit. Name at least 3 games that in fact are political, and also why. Im waiting.




ut2k4master said:


> you haters are just mad



I don't think I am. I disagreed with the way they took and wrote down reason why.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ut2k4master said:


> the game is liked by most gamers



With everything I said tho, I'm not trying to shit down on people that liked the game, and I'm happy you (and those who did) enjoyed it. I simply spoke out my mind, that's it. Not agreeing does not mean hating / being mad.


----------



## Doran754 (Dec 11, 2020)

I haven't kept up with Perfect Dark. I remember seeing the N64 box on a shelf in a local shop when i was a kid. Is this the first new Perfect Dark since then? I seem to recall a dreadful one on xbox actually, I'm not sure. Guess ill hit google.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 11, 2020)

Everyone is entitled to love or hate or meh anything, unless it breaks laws, so it's moot to argue about one's preferences or lack thereof to another.

Whether people bought a certain game or not is not the issue, because reasons.

What should be the issue is the denial when a title is pandering to a Political view that is topical to earn edgy points and more free, online advertising in a Western climate where these issues are hotly debated.
That shouldn't be what gaming is about, but if it is then at least be forthcoming about it.

It's not like Homosexuality hasn't been a selling point in Asian Media for several decades, even Transgender culture is alive and well in many Non-Western countries around the World, living its best life; the difference is they're not packaged to create tension with the majority of the World which are Heterosexual, but rather coexist as one society.

Some people argue that Homosexuality is the same as Heterosexuality; by all means, prove it for yourself. If you're Heterosexual, change your porn preference to Homosexual and change your partner to be Homosexual, because it shouldn't matter if they're the same; this is the circular asininity that people don't seem to comprehend. If Homosexuality is the same as Heterosexuality then there's no need to be Homosexual.

So, by definition, Homosexuality is different to Heterosexuality and just because people can live in harmony and tolerate each other it doesn't mean they need to be in an environment saturated with its depiction, especially when said sexuality is a minority; a good analogy would be even if you can tolerate my opinion, it doesn't mean I should Post a Comment on every Thread here, every single day.

That's just common sense and common decency.

Nobody needs to justify their tastes, but nobody should try to defend a cheap Marketing ploy or be played by it.
That's sad for everyone and the Gaming future.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 11, 2020)

Payne said:


> That's absolute bullshit. Name at least 3 games that in fact are political, and also why. Im waiting.



You seriously can't think of three games on your own, that in fact are as every bit as "political" as TLOU2? I don't think you're even trying because I can think of FAR more than a measly three off the top of my head and they're all popular titles. You're either 1) just choosing to ignore the politics in games that you either agree with or 2) don't understand/realize the political themes in them. ut2k4master is correct. TONS of games have plenty of political themes/subject matter in them.


----------



## Payne (Dec 11, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> TONS of games have plenty of political themes/subject matter in them.



Such as?


----------



## ut2k4master (Dec 11, 2020)

Payne said:


> Such as?


ghost of tsushima, doom eternal, final fantasy 7 remake


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 11, 2020)

Payne said:


> Such as?



Are you 5? I'm not holding your hand. You're just being purposefully ignorant and difficult. A thing called Google exists and if you're still unable to find the answer you're looking for... I question how many games you've actually played outside of Pong. Some of the most popular game franchises in history are purely political in nature. I'm just going to second the "echo chamber" comment.


----------



## Payne (Dec 11, 2020)

ut2k4master said:


> ghost of tsushima, doom eternal, final fantasy 7 remake



What's political in any of them? Just curious

Edit : Obviously, Im not asking for full blown review, just give me topic or subject within game that is associated with politics


----------



## ut2k4master (Dec 11, 2020)

Payne said:


> What's political in any of them? Just curious


every game thats about "good" vs "evil" is inherently political


----------



## Payne (Dec 11, 2020)

ut2k4master said:


> every game thats about "good" vs "evil" is inherently political



I'm guessing that we have different views on what "political" topics are, as I find "good" vs "evil" thing to be purely philosophical.
Anyways thanks for replay, I appreciate you taking the time.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 11, 2020)

Payne said:


> I'm guessing that we have different views on what "political" topics are, as I find "good" vs "evil" thing to be purely philosophical.
> Anyways thanks for replay.



You need your hand held now to explain exactly what is political in games that have political themes? Omfg. Are you also going to ask what about the Metal Gear or Call of Duty franchises are political? Now we're back to "politics" only pertaining to what YOU feel is worthy or not worthy of being considered "political" in a game to you. Echo chamber.... again. Oh... wait!!! You mean THOSE politics???? Lmao. Okay then. Persona and Catherine. Need a mix of both kinds of politics? GTA. Do I need to keep going? Because I have tons more for you.


----------



## VartioArtel (Dec 11, 2020)

Bedel said:


> Dude there are no "clues" about her being lesbian. She does kiss her childhood friend the game lmao. *Did you expected more, or do people need it to be spell out loud?* I mean yeah she could be bi, but not that it makes any change in the actual story...
> 
> And well, there's no need for heterosexual couples in the game. I mean, just as there's no need for homosexual couples in every game. Both are normal out there as they are, so...



I said I did not play the game and went based on the info I saw on Vice and the Fandom, and what gameplay I HAVE seen (which consists of very little of the start, and the hind end of the game).

Don't act condescending when neither the Fandom ( https://i.imgur.com/osZFFtA.png ) nor the Vice article ( https://i.imgur.com/T2Pwcab.png ) mention her being lesbian. I am going off what little I knew, a *lot* of what I've heard, and what absurdly few clues I was able to see. 

As I mentioned that I have little/no experience of the game ( https://i.imgur.com/rxldBo9.png ) , it's amazing you had to go and act like such facts are in plain sight for everyone to see. And as I opened up: "Here's everything I understand:" - implying I was going off all the scenes I have seen (which really account only to what I've written about in my earlier post) and a vice article (and wiki/fandom).

And one last thing:

"And well, there's no need for heterosexual couples in the game. I mean, just as there's no need for homosexual couples in every game. Both are normal out there as they are, so..."

Inclusivity. If you're going to praise your game as inclusive, and include a homosexual/bisexual character, a transsexual, etc, then in all non-biased sincerity you should be including at least one major heterosexual coupling to also be 'inclusive'. The street should not, objectively, be one way that inclusivity should include LGBTQ+ but exclude Hetero.

The fact they have to make a focus on their relationships at all when ultimately these relationships are, using your own words, 'not needed'. What does Abby's sexual choice truly matter to the story? None. Ellie's? Little as she's the main character and people have a subconscious desire to know where the main character's life may lead down the line. But even this ends up a dead end meant to ultimately disappoint the players more as that relationship's ultimately torn from her to again elevate this somewhat implied background narrative Ellie must be punished for everything for wanting Revenge, yet Abby obtains all she ever really wants for hers.

You also said it yourself to back up my point: "I mean yeah she could be bi, but not that it makes any change in the actual story..." - if a character's sexuality ultimately doesn't matter to the story, why does it need to overtly focused on at all? A small bit of flirting, no need for a full blown kiss. Why was that needed? 

I use Angelica Rogner from Trails of Cold Steel as a perfect example of an overt lesbian done right. Her being lesbian is a huge part of her character. She not once feels out of place as a lesbian, despite how hamfistedly lesbian she, hugging nearly every 'cute' female in sight (except the other physically muscular female in the main cast in Cold Steel 1, still need to go through CS2-4) is because while it's faithful to her sexuality, it also overtly is played for laughs to help tell a story and tell us who she is. 

So what does being Lesbian give Abby? Nothing. It doesn't add anything to her character except checking off an inclusivity checkbox, as you've so properly noted. It doesn't define her as a person, it just defines her sexual preferences. If being a heterosexual isn't necessary, neither is having one's sexuality stated at all. 

Ultimately your post does help bring up a point why people view the game as SJW/Woke. Because almost every character relationship except for father-daughter types in this game can literally be described with "because it is inclusive" (Abby kissing a female as you state, plus her sex scene, implies bisexuality, and Ellie is clearly lesbian), and "they could be relationship swapped and it wouldn't make any change in the actual story". So thanks for at least helping me work that out!


----------



## Big Man Tyrone2 (Dec 11, 2020)

Payne said:


> Such as?


Are we talking about games nominated at TGA? If not:

Deus Ex, Metal Gear, Bioshock. 

Games do not have to be directly related to US/World Politics to have significant political themes.


----------



## nolimits59 (Dec 11, 2020)

Payne said:


> The only award I think tlou2 deserved was one for acceptability and sound. Making games accessible for disabled gamers is something that needs to be done more.


HL:Alyx deserved that Sound Design award, for real...


----------



## Payne (Dec 11, 2020)

Big Man Tyrone2 said:


> Games do not have to be directly related to US/World Politics to have significant political themes.



Well, gotta admit, did not think of it that way until now.


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 11, 2020)

ut2k4master said:


> completely disagree. the game worked as fantastic as it did because of tlou1.
> the trailers were cut that way to avoid spoilers. you accusing them of "lying" is just malicious intent.
> the game is far from "politically correct" and most video games are in fact "political", you haters are just mad because its "politics" you disagree with.
> the game is liked by most gamers, you haters in your echo chamber are just a small minority


most games are political? lol cmon whare are you smoking? what does mario or zelda have of politics? same for preety much every nintendo game i see zero politics on them tbh, are god of war politically where? same for halo or gears? or sackboy or spider man?

there are games with political intents but most of them dont have any they are simply games...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ut2k4master said:


> every game thats about "good" vs "evil" is inherently political


good vs evil is not a political topic lol now your making your political thing a complete joke, doom eternal is not political, good vs evil is not a political thing at all.~doom would be more a religion topic rather than political topic if you even want to go there becuase its basicaly demons  and hell.

and religion is everything but political topic, that is why people always try to keep religion away from politics same for good vs evil, that is not a political statement you might want to call it a religious believe to deice what is good or what is evil but not a political topic.


----------



## ut2k4master (Dec 11, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> most games are political? lol cmon whare are you smoking? what does mario or zelda have of politics? same for preety much every nintendo game i see zero politics on them tbh, are god of war politically where? same for halo or gears? or sackboy or spider man?
> 
> there are games with political intents but most of them dont have any they are simply games...
> 
> ...


sexuality isnt political yet here we are


----------



## VartioArtel (Dec 11, 2020)

ut2k4master said:


> sexuality isnt political yet here we are


I have a joke I sometimes tell to people I talk with:

"You can't take a piss in the toilet anymore without it being political".


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 11, 2020)

ut2k4master said:


> sexuality isnt political yet here we are


It is because some people dont think they  should be allowed to get married, have kids and so on.

you can see how many political laws and changes were made to support same sex marriage and many other rights on recent decades, so it is a political topic because some people tough it was wrong and some people tough it was correct.And there is alot of debates still to be done on many countrys of the world.

now no one would play Mario and say who this game is political because a green turtle is bad and kidnaps a princess against their will...


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 11, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> doom eternal is not political


Aren’t the bad guys capitalists  making money off of hell?


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 11, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Aren’t the bad guys capitalists  making money off of hell?


you need to be a capitalist to want make money?

this is what is wrong with society this days lol, im guessing all drug lords are considered capitalist too? or simply anyone that has a business whose goal is to make money?

People who want to make money, doing right or wrong things to get it, are business men, they dont need to be capitalist to want their company to make money...


----------



## ut2k4master (Dec 11, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> It is because some people dont think they  should be allowed to get married, have kids and so on.
> 
> you can see how many political laws and changes were made to support same sex marriage and many other rights on recent decades, so it is a political topic because some people tough it was wrong and some people tough it was correct.And there is alot of debates still to be done on many countrys of the world.
> 
> now no one would play Mario and say who this game is political because a green turtle is bad and kidnaps a princess against their will...


thats mostly a religious issue. so religion seems to be political after all according to you


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 11, 2020)

ut2k4master said:


> thats mostly a religious issue. so religion seems to be political after all according to you


having the same rights in law as regular hereosexual couples is not  a religious thing

giving equal rights to every couple being it same sex or not is a political topic because it involves laws and rights or citizens

Considering it right or wrong is a religious thing because its an ambiguous.

topics that affects the rights of individuals are political topics, believing it is correct or not is a religious topic of your own believes, it wont affects their rights in any way just your tough on them.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Dec 11, 2020)

VartioArtel said:


> I said I did not play the game and went based on the info I saw on Vice and the Fandom, and what gameplay I HAVE seen (which consists of very little of the start, and the hind end of the game).
> 
> Don't act condescending when neither the Fandom ( https://i.imgur.com/osZFFtA.png ) nor the Vice article ( https://i.imgur.com/T2Pwcab.png ) mention her being lesbian. I am going off what little I knew, a *lot* of what I've heard, and what absurdly few clues I was able to see.
> 
> ...


Does being heterosexual ever add anything to someone’s character?


----------



## VartioArtel (Dec 11, 2020)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> Does being heterosexual ever add anything to someone’s character?



Depends on the story being told. A story of generations of family. Abby wouldn't exist if her parents weren't heterosexual.

Until technology progresses enough, same-gender childbirth (edit: without sperm donors, which is still ultimately a male on female conception) is an impossibility and cannot progress the story of continuing generations. Hell, last I checked they only recently were able to somehow get mice to result in a male-male mice pairings, and even then it's a difficult process that involves genetic tinkering of the sperm/egg cells to act like the other to even bond (basically put: you still need a sperm cell to 'think' it's an egg cell? I'm not entirely comprehending the concept - see: https://www.smithsonianmag.com/scie...n-breeding-mice-single-sex-parents-180970517/ ).

A heterosexual story in a modern/realistic setting without say magical or religious conceptions requires, for the sake of such storytelling, to require a male and a female in some method. Yes, you could 'donate' sperm cells, but that would be between the mother and the sperm donor to conceive the next generation. The non-conceiving mother would not have the genes offered to the child, only the ability to guide the child through teaching. A symbolic process that might as well equate to adoption, in a fashion.

---------------

Also, you have the priorities mixed: less than 1/25 people according to surveys (4%) identify as LGB ( https://williamsinstitute.law.ucla.edu/publications/how-many-people-lgbt/ ). This puts, including the rest of the LGBTQ+ group, probably 90% of the human population at heterosexual. It doesn't *need* to be 'added' to a character because it is the physio-psychological norm ingrained into the standard human mentality and genome and thus can be inferred that 24/25 characters we'd run into would probably be a heterosexual anyhow. It doesn't 'add' anything, because it is the 'norm'. It is not needed to make an effort to claim someone is X, unless that X is a minority or of a contentious or seperate viewpoint of one's own.

Case in point. Christianity. Nobody mentions someone's a Christian unless it becomes a point of contention. It doesn't do to saying being 'Christian' adds to any character, and we presume, as it's the major religion in the world (31% of people, with Islam being 2nd at 24%) most people believe in it in some way shape or form. We only mention/point out characters in stories when either A: their religion is a point worthy of attention; B: we see them in the process of being a Christian; or C: it's a point of contention.

Well. A character being Christian wouldn't come up and be focused on in detail in a story *because* they're presumed Christian due to the majority rule system, unless that character is of course living in a place where the religion is a point of Contention (C). IE: Say a character is a Christian living in a non-Christian area - where they exist as a point to contest the religions of others in that area.

Case in point, let's bring this back to homosexuality. Let's use these same key points.

Now, let's rework those 3 things.

Sexuality is shown in 3 ways:
A: Them being their sexuality is a point worthy of attention (IE: them being homosexual will progress a plot point, such as say a clear sign of male-on-male sexual violence in a murder).

B: Them in the process of being their sexuality. (IE: Kissing or Flirting with another of the same sexuality).

C: Them being their sexuality is a point of contention (IE: "This person's homosexual though").

We don't need A to be a major focus on a heterosexual character. Them being heterosexual isn't a point worthy of attention 98% of the time because it isn't a key point to the story. A majority in a situation/area is not something that needs focus on, same as someone's religion, in a story.

With B, Heterosexuals kissing is a sign of showing a romantic bond. Usually it's used as a tool to show emotional bonding.

With C, Heterosexuality is a point of content in just such an argument as this, or to claim one is sexist against homosexuals because of one's heterosexuality.

Ergo, at most we see in stories B.

-----------------

In the case of TLOU2, they make the homosexuality stand out. Instead of simply leaving it to Ellie flirting with Dina for example, they show it evolving into a fullblown kiss VERY quickly, and leading to a relationship that ultimately implodes. This is because they *use* the homosexual act of kissing between females to attempt to convince us of an actual romantic attraction - one that's ultimately proven a lie by the end of the game with how Dina VERY easily abandons Ellie.

Like most cases in storytelling, kissing is either used as a way to imply a very deep romantic relationship, or a form of dominance, per se. They could have left it at Flirting, which means they were using blatant homosexual sexuality in an attempt to sell instead of tell a story. Think of the number of times you've seen characters rush to kiss in stories the day they meet unless there's an extremely strong bond, or a comedic effect going on.

As Bedel helped point out: the story wouldn't have changed much if Abby was sexually attracted to a toaster oven. Ellie however, the story would have changed as she might have been more hesitant to trust or bring along Dina if she was just some friend. Having a romantic emotional bond tends to either make one feel that bringing along a loved one either a point of strength, or a point of terror, when going to do something brash. Ellie's existence as a lesbian fits within the story, even if Dina COULD have been a male, it fits within the confines of the story they were telling.

You don't *need* a reason for the relationship to be heterosexual or homosexual, as long as that's the original intent (see: Lev was originally not a transgender during development and was shoehorned to be, and that IS a point of contention). What you need to do is only bring it up/show it when/if it will promote to a character's development/plot.

*Big wall of character relationships for the "Kiseki"/Trails of games here*.
Again, I mentioned Angelica Rogner from Trails of Cold Steel when replying to Bedel. She didn't HAVE to be homosexual. But it was a part of her character, it affected how she acted, how protective she was of certain characters on the cast, etc. It also mixed into her tomboy attitude fluidly. I can also use Olivert Riese Arnor from the same game series, who's shown to hit on men (namely his childhood friend Mueller, and Trails in the Sky secondary protagonist Joshua) although he's far more prone to flirt with women. This show of bisexuality from Olivert is used to show us his playful, energetic nature. While he's clearly a bit of a lech, and goes around from woman to woman throughout the series, we see that he ultimately is a serious man who does care, and uses his sexuality to help relieve the often serious and dark mood. His sexuality, like the aforementioned Angelica Rogner, is used as a huge part of his personality. Meanwhile barring the relationships between characters (Sky protagonist Estelle and her clear romantic infactuation with Joshua, Lloyd and Elie's Relationships in Trails of Zero/Azure, Alisa, Emma, and Laura's relationships with Rean Schwarzer in Cold Steel during romantic bonding events, Randy being a horndog although like a loyal dog to his love interest), all Romantic relationships define characters, and affect how they act and how they improve as characters.

Abby being a bisexual (lesbian? Seriously was she raped in that scene with the dude? I don't even know) does not help to define her character. It IS a point of attention, but it goes nowhere with it unlike Ellie according to all sources i've heard. It does not affect her personality, who she hangs with, what she chooses to do, etc. It's there and tacked on unlike most heterosexual relationships.

----------------

*Tl;Dr:* Heterosexuality has underlying implications, but doesn't 'add' to a character as 'heterosexuality' is the standard (Not the 'normal' as homosexuality itself exists in many animal species, so homosexuality is as every bit normal as heterosexuality) built into the physical, mental, emotional, and genetic structure of humans. It doesn't add an underlying principle of being 'different' from the majority and the implied pressure involve. But we see nothing from Abby's sexuality other than she is whatever she is.

EDIT: If we were to expect true 'equal representation' here, Abby's sexuality wouldn't have come up (we wouldn't have even had her sex scene, really). Because her being a homo/bisexual wouldn't have came up at all because it is of no consequence, same with MOST villains unless their relationship's a driving part of their character. Ellie's sexuality was entirely tastefully written even if the general relationship was written like a fanfiction out of a writing club in highschool.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Dec 11, 2020)

People who were convinced we were getting fortnite in smash and then Metroid in fortnite must feel... interesting right now.


HL:A best VR, no surprise there. 
Sephiroth... I feel like they only chose him because the FF Remake won an award

MYST VR already has great reviews and it’s only been out for a few days. I really want that theme 

Phasmophobia best launch- that game didn’t let me down in any way other than the fact that my very first round, I fell out of the map 
Good game but fix ya bugs

I predicted the vast majority of the games for every award >:3


----------



## donaldgx (Dec 11, 2020)

Sephiroth uh. pretty iconic character for big N, not like that has mattered recently 
Still somewhat 'salty', if you will, that Cloud and now Sephiroth have joined smash over say Cecil, Kain, Golbez, Rydia, Rosa, Edge, Terra, Celes, Gilgamesh, Faris.


----------



## rensenware (Dec 11, 2020)

sephiroth shirtless alt hnnghh


----------



## Chary (Dec 11, 2020)

donaldgx said:


> Sephiroth uh. pretty iconic character for big N, not like that has mattered recently
> Still somewhat 'salty', if you will, that Cloud and know Sephiroth have joined smash over say Cecil, Kain, Golbez, Rydia, Rosa, Edge, Terra, Celes, Gilgamesh, Faris.


Terra or Celes would have been 10/10, and even if afaik VIII isn't well loved, I woulda enjoyed seeing how they handled the protag's gunblade weapon, that sounds kinda neat in concept. 

(Your avatar just makes me wish we got a Tales rep though...)


----------



## x65943 (Dec 11, 2020)

donaldgx said:


> Sephiroth uh. pretty iconic character for big N, not like that has mattered recently
> Still somewhat 'salty', if you will, that Cloud and now Sephiroth have joined smash over say Cecil, Kain, Golbez, Rydia, Rosa, Edge, Terra, Celes, Gilgamesh, Faris.


No love for Kefka??


----------



## VartioArtel (Dec 12, 2020)

Chary said:


> Terra or Celes would have been 10/10, and even if afaik VIII isn't well loved, I woulda enjoyed seeing how they handled the protag's gunblade weapon, that sounds kinda neat in concept.
> 
> (Your avatar just makes me wish we got a Tales rep though...)


Tales would have been interesting. But are there even any Tales of on Switch? I know Abyss was on 3DS.


----------



## Chary (Dec 12, 2020)

VartioArtel said:


> Tales would have been interesting. But are there even any Tales of on Switch? I know Abyss was on 3DS.


It’d probably be Yuri from Vesperia—that’s the only recent Nintendo Tales game. Or maybe Lloyd, since he’s notable for the western Symphonia release on the GC.


----------



## VartioArtel (Dec 12, 2020)

Chary said:


> It’d probably be Yuri from Vesperia—that’s the only recent Nintendo Tales game. Or maybe Lloyd, since he’s notable for the western Symphonia release on the GC.


Vesperia was on Switch? *Clickity Click* Well damn it was. He'd be likely the pick then. If not him, then maybe they'd pull a Joker (who wasn't in any Switch game) and give us Velvet.


----------



## ov3rkill (Dec 12, 2020)

donaldgx said:


> Sephiroth uh. pretty iconic character for big N, not like that has mattered recently
> Still somewhat 'salty', if you will, that Cloud and now Sephiroth have joined smash over say Cecil, Kain, Golbez, Rydia, Rosa, Edge, Terra, Celes, Gilgamesh, Faris.



Maybe Square is banking on that since FFVIIR part 2 will be coming just to keep the franchise relevant.


----------



## medoli900 (Dec 12, 2020)

VartioArtel said:


> Tales would have been interesting. But are there even any Tales of on Switch? I know Abyss was on 3DS.


A lot of them actually are on Nintendo's console, but mostly only in Japan. The series even began on the Super Famicom with Phantasia.


----------



## VartioArtel (Dec 12, 2020)

medoli900 said:


> A lot of them actually are on Nintendo's console, but mostly only in Japan. The series even began on the Super Famicom with Phantasia.


I meant in modern day. Every other IP bar F-Zero has been on modern consoles (or later released on a modern console), unless they came from an older smash.


----------



## Ampersound (Dec 12, 2020)

Latiodile said:


> yup, it's essentially everything that was promised now, if not more


Does it have proper multiplayer now? I haven't checked in ages.


----------



## Ampersound (Dec 12, 2020)

lordelan said:


> Another sword fighter. Yay. -.-
> Just gimme Rayman already!


Rayman potentially could have a pretty diverse moveset. His limbless style is also very distinct compared to all other characters, I really hope he'll be announced.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 12, 2020)

Ampersound said:


> Does it have proper multiplayer now? I haven't checked in ages.


yeah, it's had it for ages now


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 12, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> most games are political? lol cmon whare are you smoking? what does mario or zelda have of politics? same for preety much every nintendo game i see zero politics on them tbh, are god of war politically where? same for halo or gears? or sackboy or spider man?
> 
> there are games with political intents but most of them dont have any they are simply games...
> 
> ...



I could easily point out political themes in Mario, Zelda, God of War, Halo, Gears, and Spider-man. Sackboy I'm not so sure about. Also... religion is anything but a political topic and people always try to keep them apart? Tell that to the Republicans. Religion absolutely can be and often is a political topic.


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 12, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I could easily point out political themes in Mario, Zelda, God of War, Halo, Gears, and Spider-man. Sackboy I'm not so sure about. Also... religion is anything but a political topic and people always try to keep them apart? Tell that to the Republicans. Religion absolutely can be and often is a political topic.


i really want to know what is the political message of playing mario 64 or mario galaxy lol, im eager to ear what political message nintendo  put into the game...

and if you tell me mario is a capitalist becuase he collects coins... just gtfo seriously.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 12, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> i really want to know what is the political message of playing mario 64 or mario galaxy lol, im eager to ear what political message nintendo  put into the game...
> 
> and if you tell me mario is a capitalist becuase he collects coins... just gtfo seriously.



I'll give you a couple specific Mario examples of politics. 1) In the Super Mario Bros 2 manual it says regarding Birdo: "He thinks he is a girl and he spits eggs from his mouth. He'd rather be called "Birdetta." 2) Bridal Gown and Veil costume in Mario Odyssey. Now... just gtfo seriously.


----------



## pedro702 (Dec 12, 2020)

D34DL1N3R said:


> I'll give you a couple specific Mario examples of politics. 1) In the Super Mario Bros 2 manual it says regarding Birdo: "He thinks he is a girl and he spits eggs from his mouth. He'd rather be called "Birdetta." 2) Bridal Gown and Veil costume in Mario Odyssey. Now... just gtfo seriously.


yeah because a mistranslated japanese manual of a game that didnt even came out in japan is proof mario is political oriented, not only that but birdo isnt even human its a dinosaur reptilian creature, not to mention reptiles can lay eggs without matting doing parthenogenesis where they can even fertilize their own eggs in absence of the opposite sex.

So any game where you get loads of costumes for your character if one costume ends up being a wedding  costume its already a political statement? lol Reminds me of people saying mario is evil because he has costumes that use animal theme like tanooki costume and such...

Seriously people just go doing the stupidest implications of all time nowadays.

Same for that assassin creed valhala where the evil guy has a scare and now they are offending scarred people ... seriously people this days are incredible in their stupidity statements, anything is a reason to go and complain to the masses...


----------



## Windaga (Dec 12, 2020)

Hades needs more love


----------



## Joe88 (Dec 12, 2020)

Most people never even heard of hades much less played it. Such is the sad fate of this indie game, they didnt have the constant media attention and streamers advertising for free for them like fall guys and among us. At least it got a goty nomination so some people will at least check it out.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Dec 12, 2020)

pedro702 said:


> yeah because a mistranslated japanese manual of a game that didnt even came out in japan is proof mario is political oriented, not only that but birdo isnt even human its a dinosaur reptilian creature, not to mention reptiles can lay eggs without matting doing parthenogenesis where they can even fertilize their own eggs in absence of the opposite sex.
> 
> So any game where you get loads of costumes for your character if one costume ends up being a wedding  costume its already a political statement? lol Reminds me of people saying mario is evil because he has costumes that use animal theme like tanooki costume and such...
> 
> ...



I'm sure you've seen myself and others here mention the term echo chamber before. What you're telling me is that because you don't see something political about things, there must not be anything political about it. I imagine you've never heard of gender politics or anything of that nature. Are you aware that politics doesn't need to involve the discussion of Republicans, Democrats, and things of that nature? Obviously not.

"seriously people this days are incredible in their stupidity statements, anything is a reason to go and complain to the masses..." Just like yourself?  I mean, you're complaining about people complaining. What exactly is your point? Because from where I stand, your post is lacking and also quite hypocritical.

But yeah, this is why I normally don't give examples when people try to coerce me into providing examples or "proof" of things.

Them: Provide an example then!! Burden lies on you!!!!
Me: Ok. Here.
Them: Wrong!

Next time I'm sticking to my guns. I don't care about providing some sort of "burden of proof" to some random complete stranger on the internet. Especially when no matter what you tell them, they will not accept what you provide anyway.


----------



## magicbob93 (Dec 13, 2020)

Windaga said:


> Hades needs more love


Hell yeah!!
I loved the gameplay and the story! 
It's good to know that a lot of indie developers are getting support!


----------

